# STREET ART / GRAFFITI AROUND THE WORLD



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Post street art / graffiti from your city / country :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I would love to. But there is too much art censorship in this forum. 

It is certainly within the rights of the moderators to do so. 

But as things are at present, I pass.

There is something wrong if you cannot post the facade of such a world-famous complex as the Rockefeller Center in a skyscraper forum simply because they have bare-breasted women and naked men ornamenting the exterior.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

A few from Sydney:

_MG_5893 by mornnb, on Flickr

_MG_5943 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2875 - Version 2 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3255 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3271 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_2983 - Version 2 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3257 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Our most famous graffitti artist nowadays is Eduardo Kobra. This work bellow is in New York close to the High Line Park:









http://eduardokobra.com/


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

tpe said:


> I would love to. But there is too much art censorship in this forum.
> 
> It is certainly within the rights of the moderators to do so.
> 
> ...


That's not our fault I'm afraid. Google is the one who set the rules about what can and cannot be displayed. An infringement was flagged by an Adsense robot on the forum and therefore the advertising was removed from SSC until we cleaned everything up. It took a long time and a lot of effort by us mods (God knows how much I deleted) before our advertising was restored.

No adverts = no SSC, so we have to follow Google's prudish rules.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Pakistan (sorry for spamming, I just love street art)


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Miami's Wynwood Arts District


IMG_9390.jpg by Tony Espinoza, on Flickr


Miami_Wylwood_4 by leszekwojaczek, on Flickr

Miami_24 by leszekwojaczek, on Flickr


Almost Done by ever/siempre, on Flickr


obey by SMKjr, on Flickr


DeskMag12 by thelabmiami1, on Flickr


Miami by clau.elvir, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan

These about Berlusconi ...vices, ruin and despair... are hilarious :lol: (for some aspects)


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a couple from here:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Lisbon




























Almada (Lisbon suburb)


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

More: http://www.boredpanda.com/44-amazing-3d-sidewalk-chalk-artworks-by-julian-beever/


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

tellas is an artist from Sardinia. These are some of his works.

in Genoa:


Oltremare - Genova Giardini Luzzati by tellas., on Flickr

in Valencia:


Valencia 2013 by tellas., on Flickr

in Cagliari:


tellas - crisa 2012 by tellas., on Flickr

in Stavanger:


NUART2011 Stavanger (Norway) by tellas., on Flickr

in Niort, France:


In the wind, Niort (FR) 2012 by tellas., on Flickr


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

*More Lisbon...*























































http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jaime-rojo-steven-harrington/lisbon-street-art_b_5611789.html


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

More: http://www.boredpanda.com/44-amazin...3D-Sidewalk-Art-times-quare.jpg#topcategories


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

Ohh cool, I was expecting a tread celebrating crime, but this seams both like actual ART and legal too. Awesome!


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

A recent controversial Banksy:


















Source: http://banksy.co.uk/


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

Controversial? It's the truth.


----------



## iği1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Some street art from _Kadıköy _district of *Istanbul.*



Edil Arda said:


> Yeldeğirmeni Muralİst Duvar Sanatı by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yeldeğirmeni Muralİst Duvar Sanatı by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr





Edil Arda said:


> Muralİst Yeldeğirmeni Duvar Boyama Festivali by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr





Edil Arda said:


> Bollen by Shahrazad26, on Flickr





Edil Arda said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_rostworowski/8712462861/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------

